# residency proof of income



## cortesinv (Jan 5, 2011)

I am waiting to make application for permanent retirement visa as person at embassy is away for two weeks. 

Does anyone know what Spain requires as to proof of income? I know the amount is 20,000 yearly. I have USA social security, but less than that amount and have a private pension from the company I worked for. 

My question is what form of proof is required...my private pension "certificate" is a letter from the CFO of the company saying I will receive $xxxx monthly for life. Nothing more than a letter on company letterhead. Will that be sufficient along with my SS letter? Will the letter have to be notarized? or apostilled?

Thanks.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

cortesinv said:


> I am waiting to make application for permanent retirement visa as person at embassy is away for two weeks.
> 
> Does anyone know what Spain requires as to proof of income? I know the amount is 20,000 yearly. I have USA social security, but less than that amount and have a private pension from the company I worked for.
> 
> ...


Hi - I think you'll have to wait for a non-European forum member to come along and advise you, as most people here are EU citizens and we don't have to provide this. I would think your letters would be fine though - along with a bank statement proving that the payments are going into your account. 

Spanish bureaucrats always like to see original documents, not photocopies.


----------

